

Foxconn Worker Says iPhone 5 Arrives This June - eaurouge
http://www.tomsguide.com/us/Foxconn-iPhone-5-quad-core-WWDC-Samsung,news-13993.html

======
daintynews
WOW. I haven't even gotten my hands on 4s. And unannounced iPad3 tablet. I
wonder what they'll produce next.

